
Ask HN: How successful is your 'Donate' button? - tonteldoos
Hi HNers,<p>For those of you with side-projects that are free, but have an ongoing donate option (either through a PayPal button, or something more formal like Patreon) - how successful has this been for you?<p>In this instance, I&#x27;m only referring to ongoing, optional donations, not funding options like Kickstarter or Gofundme.<p>Thanks!
======
phaemon
I'd be interested in this too. I don't recall ever donating through a Donate
button, though I've put money in Kickstarter and I always payed above average
for Humble Bundle when I bought them.

It seems the tougher part is getting me to pay at all! After that, I'm happy
to pay a reasonable amount.

